# 4-8-8-4 G scale Big Boy



## sptrains.com

We just got this baby in for a customer It's almost 5' long.  I don't have any other pictures of it. I'm afraid to even look at it, since it's almost $4,000.00.


----------



## Boston&Maine

That is huge! I thought the O scale version was big and expensive, but that is just rediculous! I guess they have like a whole acre of land dedicated to running that thing on; I can only imagine it's minimum curve radius


----------



## sptrains.com

Yeah, it's an absolute monster, weighing in at over 65 lbs. I'd say a minimum 20' diameter.


----------



## Boston&Maine

LOL, sounds like it would be the perfect train to have running around the Sequoia that you are using as a Christmas tree


----------

